# Logo Contest!



## jeff (Nov 3, 2009)

6th Anniversary Logo Contest!

Fame, notoriety, and a $100 PRIZE! Enter via email (see below) by Nov 17.

To commemorate the IAP's 5th anniversary, last year for the Birthday Bash I had a new logo designed (thanks to [profile]Skye[/profile]). I used that logo on limited edition mugs that we offered as donation premiums during the bash. Those were a big hit, so I've decided to do the same thing this year with one twist; 

*YOU DESIGN THE LOGO!* You don't need to be a graphic artist. We'll take your (neatly!) hand-drawn submission. 

What we're looking for is a logo


with clean, simple lines in black and white
that has elements of pens, the IAP, penmaking, etc.
which likely contains the number "6" or "VI" or the word "six" or "sixth"
You MAY (as last year's logo did) use one of existing IAP logos as the basis for your submission.

The Contest

Beginning precisely one nanosecond after this post is made and continuing through approximately midnight US Eastern time on November 17, entries for the logo contest will be accepted as jpg images sent via email to logocontest ("at" penturners.org) 

If more than 5 submissions are received, I and our trusty management team will whittle those down to the best 5, then I will post those as a poll and we'll vote on our favorite. The voting period will be Nov 20 through 29.

The names of the members submitting entries will not be revealed until after the final voting. So, *DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY ANYWHERE!!!* Submit it by email as described below.

The winning entry will be tweaked as needed by our crack digital editing team (thanks [profile]Skye[/profile]), then will become the official logo of the IAP 6th Birthday Bash. It will appear on our annual run of limited edition coffee mugs and hats, as well as be immortalized on the front page of our site for the whole of 2010.

The Prize

At a minimum, the winner will receive:


A $100 gift certificate to the penmaking supply vendor of their choice OR a $100 gift certificate to Amazon.com
One of each item on which the logo is used (mugs, hats, whatever we make...)
Submitting Your Entry

*DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY!!* 


You may submit up to three entries. If you submit more than one, they should be significantly different.

There is no fee for entry. Entries become the property of penturners.org

Submit your entry by email to: logocontest ("at" penturners.org). Please put "Logo Contest Entry" in the subject field of your email. All entries will be acknowledged by email within 24 hours of receipt.

Entries should be jpg images of your digitally created entry or a scan of your hand-drawn entry. 

If you are absolutely, positively unable to provide a scan of your hand drawn entry, you can make your entry via postal mail. (PM me for my address.)

Only members of The IAP/penturners.org are eligible.

Sorry, members of the management team, you're not eligible!
Contact me via PM if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## jeff (Nov 3, 2009)

I want to provide a clarification. The logo you submit will be voted upon exactly as you submit it. We won't do any cleanup or tweaking (or put it into electronic format in the case of hand-drawn submissions) until after the winner is selected.


----------



## jeff (Nov 3, 2009)

Another clarification. The logos need to be black and white, not gray scale or color. If you'll look at last year's logo you'll see what I mean. The reason for that is the design of the mugs, with the logo in clay relief, can only accommodate only two "colors" (clay or no clay). 

If you want to submit a logo in color, which we could use reasonably economically for embroidered items such as hats, that's fine. But please also make sure that when reduced to black and white that it still looks the same.

THANKS!


----------



## jeff (Nov 4, 2009)

Further clarification: *All submissions should be JPG files*, including scans of hand-drawn artwork. Several people have submitted scans as PDFs, and I'll have to do a screen capture to get the image into a jpg.

If you've submitted a PDF already, no need to resubmit, but from here on out, I'll ask for a resubmission.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 4, 2009)

Jeff,

Can you suggest software that will make a jpg?

Or, should the participant take a photo of their submission with a digital camera to achieve a jpg?


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 4, 2009)

Microsoft's PAINT (usually included under accessories in your start menu) will save as jpeg


----------



## jeff (Nov 4, 2009)

My scanner software will scan to a jpg as well as PDF. Also, my graphics package (PS Pro) will import to a jpg from the scanner. I suspect other software does the same. Again if someone has just no alternative, a PDF is ok, it's just more work for me. I'm a nice guy, so I'll help you out


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you, Mr. Nice Guy didn't mean to burden you with 'extra' work.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 4, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Can you suggest software that will make a jpg?
> 
> Or, should the participant take a photo of their submission with a digital camera to achieve a jpg?



JPG is pretty much the defacto standard in image formats.   Any image software should be able to make a JPG... If not, irfanview is an image broswer/editor for free and can convert from just about any image type.


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2009)

Keep those logos coming, folks! Lots of nice entries. It'll be tough to whittle them down.


----------



## jeff (Nov 18, 2009)

OK, the submission period is closed. Thank you all for your entries!  Some very nice work!

I will do my best to get the poll of the best 5 posted by the 20th, but due to the large number of entries, it may be later in the weekend before I get it done.


----------



## jeff (Nov 21, 2009)

The poll is probably not going to be posted until Monday.  Too many demands on my time this week to get it done. My apologies!


----------



## jeff (Nov 21, 2009)

OK, just a little update.  We had 33 submissions. I've just posted them for the management team to look over and whittle down to the best 6 or so. I've asked them each to give me their top 10 picks, I'll line those up and look for overlap. Hopefully there will be some convergence on the best ones. (I've not linked the image with the designer to hopefully eliminate any bias.)

Once I have the top 6, I will post a poll with them and you can all vote for your favorite.  It took me a lot longer than I though it would to extract the images from the emails, resize in some cases, and get them into a post. So be patient while we do our best to sift out the best ones. I hope to post the poll on Monday, but if the managers want another day to give them a thorough look, I'll let them have the time.

I want to thank those of you who sent in entries!


----------



## Crashmph (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update Jeff.  We are all anxiously awaiting managements narrowed down results.


----------



## PrinterTom (Nov 24, 2009)

The suspense is killing me!!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Len Shreck (Nov 24, 2009)

Will the entries be posted in this thread or in a new one?


----------



## jeff (Nov 24, 2009)

Len Shreck said:


> Will the entries be posted in this thread or in a new one?



New thread. I'll put it on the front page, and also in a followup to this thread.


----------



## Len Shreck (Nov 24, 2009)

OK thanks


----------



## jeff (Nov 24, 2009)

Vote HERE


----------

